# Books Recommended by our Members (December 2010)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in November, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41187.msg732157.html#msg732157

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the link maker above to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do _not_ link through another site. 

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm reading Hour of the Cat by Peter Quinn. Set on the eve of World War II, it follows a private detective in New York who is trying to save an innocent man from the electric chair, and Admiral Canaris, who is walking through the minefield of Hitler's supporters and hoping to prevent all-out war. Overshadowing both plots is the issue of eugenics and racial purity. I recommend it, but I notice the Kindle price is pretty steep.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am ashamed to say I bought this book in June and it took me this long to read it! This has to be one of the best books I have read this year, and that is saying something.

My only regret is that the author hasn't written anything else.



If you haven't read this book yet I highly recommend you do, you won't regret it. I laughed out loud in some parts and cried in others. A truly great story and a piece of history that shouldn't be forgotten.


----------



## cynkrzy (Dec 1, 2010)

I enjoyed it. It's hard for anything to live up to Pillars and World without end. The characters are engaging & now I'm anxious for the next in the series


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

After reading a spate of books in October and November I enjoyed for the most part but didn't find particularly memorable, I finally started Alice Hoffman's 


Everything I've read by Hoffman I've loved, and _The River King _ is no exception. She writes with so much grace and subtle, spooky magic--reading her work sends a shiver up my back because she conveys atmosphere so well and brings to life the fantastical side of everyday life. Unfortunately, _The River King _ is in the double digits price wise, but if you've never read Hoffman and want to start with something more reasonably priced, I'd recommend The Ice Queen: A Novel or Green Angel (this one is a fairy tale novella--I usually like longer books, but _Green Angel _ was one of the most moving, poetic descriptions of grief I've ever read).


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am about 1/2 way through 

I am listening to it because I find the $29.99 price for kindle absolutely outrageous. But it is very good and quite expansive. I have already written and posted five times about the book.


----------



## zwarbles (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone who has a dog will love this heartwarming book:


----------



## mizzlizz (Dec 5, 2010)

Sunset said:


> I had a great time reading this comedy, Loose Lips Sink Ships. It's a completely ridiculous story about a bad teen relationship full of wicked characters doing horrible things. I couldn't stop laughing at all of the craziness. Here are just a few of the twisted elements of this story: pregnant teens, premature ejaculation, teachers blackmailing students into having affairs, and of course the short-sighted actions of teenagers in love. I loved it!
> *99c*




Thanks for the recommendation, just ordered this book, sounds like a fun read!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished Maria Schneider's Under Witch Moon (Moon Shadow Series). As much as I've enjoyed her other books, this is my favorite. In "Witch Moon," Ms. Schneider has created an original - and believable - paranormal world, where creatures such as witches, werewolves, and vampires exist and blend in to our normal world.

I'm giving it five stars.

JimC


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I recently finished October Breezes by Maria Hooley. It really is a great book and a powerful story. I very much recommend checking it out.









http://www.amazon.com/October-Breezes-ebook/dp/B002GYWR04/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1291780064&sr=1-1


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

*Stiletto's No More*, by Diane Estill, is a funny, down to earth commentary on the realities of aging. It's not easy facing the physical changes that occur, without permission I might add, to our bodies when middle age and menopause invade, but Estill faces these occurrences with a wicked wit that any woman will identify with (if not openly then secretly) and embrace. From underwear, to shoes, to the utterly ridiculous and hilarious protocols of local government and the pomp and circumstance involved in the smallest of decisions Estill's commentary will produce a wry, knowing smile and, in some instances an inappropriate guffaw of which I no longer feel obligated to apologize.

Diane Estill, author of several humorous books, has written an engaging read perfect for the beach, an airplane or a quiet afternoon. My only wish was that Estill spent more time elaborating, ergo, I wish there was more to read as I was finished too soon.


----------



## Kelly McMichael author (Dec 13, 2010)

Such good suggestions--thanks everyone!  Can't wait to try some of these out over the holidays!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Sunset said:


> I had a great time reading this comedy, Loose Lips Sink Ships. It's a completely ridiculous story about a bad teen relationship full of wicked characters doing horrible things. I couldn't stop laughing at all of the craziness. Here are just a few of the twisted elements of this story: pregnant teens, premature ejaculation, teachers blackmailing students into having affairs, and of course the short-sighted actions of teenagers in love. I loved it!
> *99c*




Looks funny. Just downloaded it.


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

Hilary Duff's Elixer is shockingly not terrible. If you like YA fantasy, I would actually recommend it. If you're not usually into this genre, then probably not.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

The Charybdis series by KA Thompson


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

"In Her Name" from Michael R. Hicks. I'm enjoying this book to the extent of not being able to put it down. The In Her Name Omnibus contains the complete text of the first three novels of the series:Empire, Confederation, and Final Battle.

He has two prequels, First Contact and Legend of the Sword. I plan on buying them as soon as I get through the first set.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Jack Black will be staring in an interpretation of Gulliver's Travels soon. I went off and downloaded the free version from Amazon but then went back and bought this one for $0.99. The illustrations come through on this version. I haven't seen many maps yet. I think they might be more artwork and not a detailed look at the main character's journey - but I could be wrong.

I'll pay $0.99 for cute drawings anytime.



Jenna


----------



## Quite Contrary (Dec 18, 2010)

Just read Vampire Crimes by Dave Zeltserman and loved it! Not sure how to post a link/picture of it.....If you like hardcore crime/noir stories (sometimes - as in this case - with an element of horror), you should definitely check out his books...Here's what I wrote him about Vampire Crimes: I enjoyed the heck out of this book.....What struck me is that - although it was definitely a cohesive whole - there was also something for everyone - a stone cole sociopath serial "killer," a road trip, a PI story, a love story, biker drug gangs, great over-the-top violence, and - of course - vampires!!! I mean - what's not to love ;o)


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I enjoyed The Cutting Edge by Darcia Helle and found it a very unique book. Skye is a burned-out hairstylist obsessed with murdering her annoying customers. (She is actually a likable character, just very frustrated with her job.) Meanwhile, a serial killer sets his sights on Skye, thinking she is a kindred spirit.

The hair salon scenes were quite vivid and authentic. I think many people could identify with being stuck in a job and needing to find the motivation to leave before the negative feelings take over your life. I couldn't put the book down, wanting to see where the author was going with the intersecting storylines, and it didn't disappoint. The book mixes elements of mystery, suspense, romance and dark comedy.

The book is on Kindle for 99 cents for a limited time with all proceeds from Dec. 20 benefiting Metropolitan Ministries, a non-denominational church in Tampa, Fla. which runs a food bank for the homeless and poor.


----------



## Maryhc67 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunset said:


> I had a great time reading this comedy, Loose Lips Sink Ships. It's a completely ridiculous story about a bad teen relationship full of wicked characters doing horrible things. I couldn't stop laughing at all of the craziness. Here are just a few of the twisted elements of this story: pregnant teens, premature ejaculation, teachers blackmailing students into having affairs, and of course the short-sighted actions of teenagers in love. I loved it!
> *99c*




Thank you for the recommendation. I am a sucker for these kinds of books!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Just finished this chilling ghost story and am dying to talk about it with someone. Very well-written but unfortunately not cheap! (9.99) Good one to read with all the family around, so you don't freak yourself out.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I am ashamed to say I bought this book in June and it took me this long to read it! This has to be one of the best books I have read this year, and that is saying something.
> 
> My only regret is that the author hasn't written anything else.
> 
> ...


YES! Hotel is such a wonderful book!

I just finished Anna and the French Kiss by Stephanie Perkins and highly recommend. It's contemporary Young Adult, wonderfully written, the characters are real/believable, and the setting (Paris) is like an additional character itself.

Kristan


----------



## jennypi (Dec 27, 2010)

I have just read this biography about an ordinary man caught up in the war and about his life before and after. Very good piece of social history (it is set in England)


Dropped In It by Colin Hall


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

If you're into spy thrillers, may I recommend *Fault Line*, by Barry Eisler. It was a good read


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Unbroken" by Lauren Hillenbrand was a fantastic, true story of a sprinter who would have been in the Olympics but was drafted in WW2, shot down and captured by the Japanese. His journey to forgiveness is marvelous, gripping and all the more upsetting because it's verified fast. Hillenbrand wrote "Seabiscuit" and she is a damned fine wrtiter.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

stacyjuba said:


> I enjoyed The Cutting Edge by Darcia Helle and found it a very unique book. Skye is a burned-out hairstylist obsessed with murdering her annoying customers. (She is actually a likable character, just very frustrated with her job.)


This sounds funny and original! Thanks for the rec! I'm going to check it out.


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

This was a fabulous book that was recommended to me:



I didn't know very much about this part of our history and found it extremely interesting.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I am ashamed to say I bought this book in June and it took me this long to read it! This has to be one of the best books I have read this year, and that is saying something.
> 
> My only regret is that the author hasn't written anything else.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the way you do about his book. I'm about half way through now and am totally immersed in the story. Wonderful!!!


----------

